# Uncommon Trigger



## 15234 (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm 39 and I've been suffering from IBS now for about 15 years. I've learned over the years what trigger's it. For me, one trigger is bacteria. I'm no scientist. There may be a name for it and I don't know what it is, but I have found that it grows on/in soda fountain nozzles. If you get your soda from a soda fountain, you know what I mean. I don't know the rules, but I do know that the FDA monitors places like fast food chains and mini marts. They are required to soak and thouroughly sanitize these nozzles. I assume it should be done every night, but who knows if they do it or not and do they do it correctly??? Anyway, If these nozzles are not clean and I get soda from there, it only takes 15 to 20 minutes for me to have a major attack of stomach cramps (knife in the gut cramps) that send me running for the bathroom. Really puts a crimp in my plans if I have any which usually get cut short. Lately, I've become a IBS advocate. I have been known to disassemble nozzles without permission. Yes, this typically gets the attention of the manager which is what I intended to do. Then, with the attention of several employees and some interested customers, I launch into a lecture of nozzle cleaning procedures and who it affects people like me! If they get offended, they're not doing there job! Most of the time they thank me. Occasionally, I get a free french fry, which makes me want to also educate the manager about stale grease!!


----------

